# !!! Sony PSP Clubhouse !!!



## TSX420J (Sep 14, 2007)

If you own a Sony PSP please fill out the form...

PSP: Fat (non slim & lite)

Memory Stick: 4GB Sandisk

Firmware: 3.52 m33 - 4 

Mobo: ta-82

Mods: None

Homebrew Apps: Rhythm (pretty cool but I'll stick to Reason on PC) .

Emu's: CPS1, CPS2, NeoGeo, Genesis, Master System, Coleco Vision, NesterJ, PSX and PSPDoom.

Color: Black

Games: GTA LCS 

Accessories: Logitech PSP Case , Pandora's Battery & Magic Stick.


----------



## Snipe343 (Sep 14, 2007)

PSP: Fat
Memory Stick: 2GB Sandisk

Firmware: 3.51

Mobo: ta-82

Color: Black

Games:GTA LCS, MGSO


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 14, 2007)

Photoshopper's, feel free to design a signature...


----------



## Zero Cool (Sep 15, 2007)

did this start yestrday?


----------



## Darknova (Sep 15, 2007)

PSP: Normal (original FIRST batch Japanese model)

Memory Stick: 128Mb

Firmware: 1.5/3.51 devhooked

Mobo: It's the original Jap model and doesn't have a part number on it.

Mods: No physical mods.

Homebrew Apps: None, most of the homebrew is useless IMO

Emu's: Devhook, N64 and PSOne

Color: Black

Games: GTA LCS/VCS, NFSU:R, Midnight Club 3

Accessories: Case, numerous wrist and neck straps. Silicone case, USB cables.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 16, 2007)

PSP: PSP-1001

Memory Stick: 8GB Hong Kong special

Firmware: 4.01 M33-2 w/ 1.50 Kernel

Mobo: TA-079

Mods: custom faceplate, soldered a wire internally for charging via usb, I got it signed by MC Chris...

Homebrew Apps: Super Mario War, HexAxis XXI, DGEN, Bomberman Arena, Nester J, GPSP, MAME4ALL, Snes9xTYL

Emu's: PSX, Sega Genesis, NES, SNES, GB/GBA, MAME

Color: Black and silver

Games: GTA LCS, Daxter, Untold Legends: BOTB, Untold Legends: The Warrior's Code, SOCOM: Fireteam Bravo, Infected, WipeOut Pure, Armored Core: Formula Front International, Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles, Loco Roco, Rengoku 2, Me & My Katamari, God of War: Chains of Olympus, EchoChrome, Tales of the World: Radiant Mythology, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core, Dragon Ball Z Shin Budokai, Gradius Collection

Accessories: God of War promo, some really damn nice headphones...


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 16, 2007)

Official is spelt wrong ?

PM mod much ?


----------



## HellasVagabond (Sep 16, 2007)

Everyone rushed to join the OFFICAIL Sony PSP Clubhouse....What does that mean btw ?


----------



## Eric3988 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm going to get a PSP next month, can I still join?


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 16, 2007)

I found a PSP on the ground in a park.
Sold it on Ebay


----------



## Zero Cool (Sep 16, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> I found a PSP on the ground in a park.
> Sold it on Ebay



the most I ever found was 5 cents, lucky bastard you are :shadedshu


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 17, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> did this start yestrday?



Yup


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 17, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> Everyone rushed to join the OFFICAIL Sony PSP Clubhouse....What does that mean btw ?



Spelled it wrong sorry..


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 17, 2007)

Eric3988 said:


> I'm going to get a PSP next month, can I still join?



When you get your PSP you can..


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the club people..


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone run mame on psp and know if it can run mortal kombat?


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 17, 2007)

PSP: Fat 

Memory Stick: 512 mb Sony

Firmware: 3.70

Mobo: huh

Mods: None

Homebrew Apps: None 

Emu's: None

Color: Black

Games: NFS most wanted, NFL street...uhh 2 i think?

Accessories: none


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 17, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> PSP: Original
> 
> Memory Stick: 1 GB Sandisk
> 
> ...




Does dgen work smooth for you or does it slow down a lot? What version are you using?


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 17, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> What does that mean btw ?




I dunno, just means it is the first and real psp clubhouse on TPU..


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Does dgen work smooth for you or does it slow down a lot? What version are you using?



dgen works fine as long as you set the cpu to 333 and the frameskip to 1. idk what version i'm using.


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 17, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> dgen works fine as long as you set the cpu to 333 and the frameskip to 1. idk what version i'm using.



Thanks,, I just found one that works good and smooth..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 17, 2007)

PSP: Fat

Memory Stick: 2GB SanDisk

Firmware: 3.40 OE

Homebrew Apps: Tons

Emu's: N64

Color: Black

Games: A couple, to lazy to name right now

Accessories: Skins, Case, and Headphones


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 17, 2007)

PSP: Fat 

Memory Stick: 4GB Sandisk

Firmware: 3.40 OE

Mobo: TA-82

Emu's: Some GBC/A emu. Daedalus R11 N64 (Never use  )

Color: Black

Games: MHF2, DJ Max Portable 2


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the club!!


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone run mame? Ive seen a vid on youtube but whenever I try it out it doesn't
work. I am running CFW 3.52 m33 v4


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 18, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Does anyone run mame? Ive seen a vid on youtube but whenever I try it out it doesn't
> work. I am running CFW 3.52 m33 v4



mame doesn't run on ta-082 mobo's.


----------



## mello_newf (Sep 18, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Photoshopper's, feel free to design a signature...



I was bored so I took a shot at making you guys a sig.


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 18, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> mame doesn't run on ta-082 mobo's.



My dreams are crushed :shadedshu


Thanks for the reply


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 18, 2007)

mello_newf said:


> I was bored so I took a shot at making you guys a sig.



Thanks, pretty cool.. What does everyone else think??


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 18, 2007)

Can any moderators fix my title so it can be spelled wright?


----------



## Zero Cool (Sep 18, 2007)

the sig? its nice, but I am not too sure about the intense alien green going with the nice yellow- brown background of the image


----------



## Eric3988 (Sep 29, 2007)

Alright!!! I picked a piano black PSP slim and lite at Target today. I also bought a $19 three year warranty along with it. I only have Bleach Heat of the Soul 3 for it, but that game is pretty badass. I also figured out how to put videos on it thanks to some people from the forums here too. Hopefully this little piece of technology will ensure I never get bored again! God I love this thing. I really like the Nintendo DS, but this thing is nothing short of awesome.

Anyhow, I got some HORI screen protectors coming in to protect that sexy, but all too smugeable screen of the PSP. I'm wondering though in the meantime what should I use to clean off the screen. I figure some rubbing alcohol and a paper towel ought to do it pretty well not only for the screen but the whole system.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Sep 29, 2007)

PSP: Fat (Changed front+back plates twice)

Memory Stick: 4GB , 2x 2Gb , 1Gb , 512Mb. (what can i say i have an W810I phone that also uses this memory)

Firmware: 3.40OE

Mobo: TA-82

Emu's: Genesis, Snes, Nes, ISO, 

Color: Black

Games: Wipeout Pure, Untold Legends, Lumines 1 + 2, Valkyrie Profile, Final Fantasy 1 + 2, Jeane Darc, Fight Night 3, Midnight Club 3, GTA: Liberty city stories, Worms: Open Warfare 1 + 2, Field Commander, Ace Combat, Ridge Racer, Dungeon Siege, WRC, Gradius, Mortal Kombat, Bleach Heat of the Soul 4. 

Accessories: Logitech Travelers case, Logitech Screen Protector, PSP Regular Battery, Regular Headset, USB cord.


----------



## Eric3988 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey I have a question about PSP multiplayer. Lets say two people have a PSP and are in a place that has a wireless network. Do they both need copies of the same game to play it together or will just one copy suffice like with DS multiplayer? Also, is there a way to lock the keys while you are listening to music? I'd love to use it as an mp3 player, but I can't have it changing songs or fast forwarding while it's in my pocket!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 1, 2007)

Eric3988 said:


> Hey I have a question about PSP multiplayer. Lets say two people have a PSP and are in a place that has a wireless network. Do they both need copies of the same game to play it together or will just one copy suffice like with DS multiplayer? Also, is there a way to lock the keys while you are listening to music? I'd love to use it as an mp3 player, but I can't have it changing songs or fast forwarding while it's in my pocket!!



multiplayer: it depends on the game. if the game supports "game sharing" then yes.
lock: slide the power button down.


----------



## Zero Cool (Oct 1, 2007)

Just interested guys, if I was gonna make a flash game for the PSP, would anyone here be willing to test it? as my PSP's mobo has failed 

all you need is a cable cord to the PC and a PSP with firmware 2.70 or above


----------



## Eric3988 (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a USB cord and am willing to test new games.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 17, 2007)

PSP: Original (Fat-PSP)

Memory Stick: 512mb Sandisk

Firmware: Official 3.71 

Mobo: TA-81

Mods: None

Homebrew Apps: None

Emu's: None

Color: Black

Games: Tekken Dark Resurrection, Midnight Club 3 & Sims 2 (Real Crap)

Accessories: PSP Case , UMD holder & USB/Charger connector, Car charger adaptor, Griffin iTrip & PSP earphones with remote.

Bought it off a mate with a cracked faceplate for $15US and some Simpsons DVD's.
Mainly used for showing movies, music and photos.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 17, 2007)

UPDATE:

PSP: Normal (original FIRST batch Japanese model)

Memory Stick: 128Mb (soon to be either 1 or 2Gb)

Firmware: 3.71 M33-2 (with 1.5 kernel)

Mobo: It's the original Jap model and doesn't have a part number on it.

Mods: No physical mods.

Homebrew Apps: None, most of the homebrew is useless IMO

Emu's: None

Color: Black

Games: GTA LCS/VCS, NFSU:R, Midnight Club 3, M.A.C.H. (such a FUN game), Ace Combat X (I can't find a better game on the PSP...)

Accessories: Case, numerous wrist and neck straps. Silicone case, USB cables.


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Darknova (Oct 20, 2007)

Eric3988 said:


> Alright!!! I picked a piano black PSP slim and lite at Target today. I also bought a $19 three year warranty along with it. I only have Bleach Heat of the Soul 3 for it, but that game is pretty badass. I also figured out how to put videos on it thanks to some people from the forums here too. Hopefully this little piece of technology will ensure I never get bored again! God I love this thing. I really like the Nintendo DS, but this thing is nothing short of awesome.
> 
> Anyhow, I got some HORI screen protectors coming in to protect that sexy, but all too smugeable screen of the PSP. I'm wondering though in the meantime what should I use to clean off the screen. I figure some rubbing alcohol and a paper towel ought to do it pretty well not only for the screen but the whole system.



It'll keep you occupied for a while...but not for a long time unfortunately. I've had mine since it was originally released in Japan, and it's spent the best part of a year in a cupboard doing nothing until Ace Combat X and M.A.C.H. came a long. Even the GTA games don't keep me entertained (VCS annoyed me silly with the territory thing).

It's an amazing piece of hardware, but Sony seems to refuse to give it any sort of real software/game support and is focusing on the PS3. I don't even see why they redesigned it when it was so good in the first place, and there's no where near enough good games to warrant it.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey my son is really liking this PSP idea for X-MAS.

All the slims can hook up to a TV right"?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 20, 2007)

Compnent AV Cable

http://www.us.playstation.com/PSP/Accessories/SCPH-S180

wow


----------



## Darknova (Oct 20, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Hey my son is really liking this PSP idea for X-MAS.
> 
> All the slims can hook up to a TV right"?



Yup, all the new slim & lites have TV out


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 20, 2007)

Eric3988 said:


> Hey I have a question about PSP multiplayer. Lets say two people have a PSP and are in a place that has a wireless network. Do they both need copies of the same game to play it together or will just one copy suffice like with DS multiplayer? Also, is there a way to lock the keys while you are listening to music? I'd love to use it as an mp3 player, but I can't have it changing songs or fast forwarding while it's in my pocket!!



First impressions, you both need discs if it doesn't support the single disc multiplay.

Experimentation proves that you just take the UMD out of one psp and give it to the next person, works great.


----------



## X-Terminator (Oct 20, 2007)

*What'z Up*

PSP: Slim

Memory Stick: 1GB Sony

Firmware: 3.60

Mobo: How Do You Find Out

Mods: None

Homebrew Apps: N/A

Emu's: None

Color: Silver

Games: Daxter

Accessories: Score PSP Case , Sony's Battery & Sony Stick.


----------



## X-Terminator (Oct 20, 2007)

*What'z Up*

PSP: Slim

Memory Stick: 1GB Sony

Firmware: 3.60

Mobo: How Do You Find Out

Mods: None

Homebrew Apps: N/A

Emu's: None

Color: Silver

Games: Daxter

Accessories: Score PSP Case , Sony's Battery & Sony Stick.

How do I put Emulators on my PSP?  Other websites said to downgrade firmware to v1.50, will anything happen to my PSP if I go from firmware v3.60 to v1.50


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Oct 20, 2007)

*i would like to join*

A girlfriend gave me a PSP (first version) Really didn't have any time to explore it. Only listened to music, watched movies, and played Tekken. I'll post the specs as soon as my friend returns it to me, I let him borrow it for his oversea trip.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2007)

This is super cool

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000I62YBO/?tag=tec06d-20

I am so getting him the PSP.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 21, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> This is super cool
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000I62YBO/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> I am so getting him the PSP.



Your son is so lucky to have a father like you


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 23, 2007)

*Is there a way of enabling WMA playback & Flash player without WiFi connection?*

Does anyone know how to enable WMA playback & flash player for PSP without WiFi for 3.71 firmware?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 23, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Does anyone know how to enable WMA playback & flash player for PSP without WiFi for 3.71 firmware?



is it a slim psp or a phat psp?

EDIT: and is it a custom firmware?


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 23, 2007)

It's a fat PSP and it's standard sony 3.71 at the moment.
Why you ask?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 23, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> It's a fat PSP and it's standard sony 3.71 at the moment.
> Why you ask?



couple tricks... would you consider using a custom firmware, or is it not that important to you?


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 23, 2007)

Doesn't worry me as long as it doesn't brick my PSP.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 23, 2007)

try this firmware


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 23, 2007)

Does this hack update the official Sony 3.71 firmware or does it update M33 custom 3.71 firmware?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 23, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Does this hack update the official Sony 3.71 firmware or does it update M33 custom 3.71 firmware?



I believe it updates any firmware to 3.71 M33-2


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 23, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> I believe it updates any firmware to 3.71 M33-2



No it doesn't.
It only updates the 3.71 M33 to get rid of some bugs it had.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 23, 2007)

3.71 M33
1.50 Kernel for 3.71 M33
3.71 M33-2
Updated 1.50 Kernel for 3.71 M33
That should keep you busy for a while...


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 23, 2007)

It won't let me update since I'm already on 3.71 official firmware.
I'll have to wait until the next firmware comes out.

Or. . . .

I could walk around town and see if I can connect to a wireless connection.
I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 23, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> It won't let me update since I'm already on 3.71 official firmware.
> I'll have to wait until the next firmware comes out.
> 
> Or. . . .
> ...



or you could downgrade to 1.50 then re-upgrade to any of the custom firmwares...


----------



## Darknova (Oct 23, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> or you could downgrade to 1.50 then re-upgrade to any of the custom firmwares...



Yeah, but then he has to upgrade to M33 3.60 FIRST. M33 3.71 is upgrade only. I found that out a few weeks ago when I upgraded to it.

Try this to downgrade downgrader Just remember that you need the official firmware updates to use it, but PSP-Hacks has them all archived in the downloads section


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 23, 2007)

-=l32andon=- said:


> A girlfriend gave me a PSP (first version) Really didn't have any time to explore it. Only listened to music, watched movies, and played Tekken. I'll post the specs as soon as my friend returns it to me, I let him borrow it for his oversea trip.



Welcome


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 23, 2007)

X-Terminator said:


> PSP: Slim
> 
> Memory Stick: 1GB Sony
> 
> ...



Welcome


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 23, 2007)

Cool sites for PSP modders..   

http://www.psp-hacks.com/

http://dl.qj.net/PSP/catid/106

http://www.llamma.com/PSP/


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 23, 2007)

My PSP hahaha

Firmware 3.51
Model. The one sold in the UK (PSP - 1003)
Age: 18 months of abuse.
Mods: 2 bendy steel rods coming out of the screw mounts to make a hanging wall bracket. MSN Messenger for the PSP, 
Memory stick:1gb MS Pro Duo
Colour: Sexy black + scratch marks 
Games: Pro Evo 5, Burnout Legends, Toca 2, Dead to Rights: Reckoning, 
UMD Movies: Predator, 28 days later.

thats my psp, do  qualify??


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 23, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> My PSP hahaha
> 
> Firmware 3.51
> Model. The one sold in the UK (PSP - 1003)
> ...




Welcome


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks, now to start the modifying!!


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 24, 2007)

Ah!
Finally enabled WMA flash all I had to is go to one of the cafe's.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the benfits of having custom firmware over the official?


----------



## Darknova (Oct 25, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Can anyone tell me the benfits of having custom firmware over the official?



Homebrew capable. ISO loading (legal and illegal). Customisable (to an extent).

It may not seem like a lot, but the custom firmwares are what the PSP SHOULD have been.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 25, 2007)

Update.........

Put a new Skin on my PSP. 

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,4723.htm


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 30, 2007)

*PSP Headphone with remote instructions*

Just bought a pair of headphones with remote.
Just thought I'd share with everyone the skill of the translater for the instrucions of this product.

Obviously English is not his strong point.

*- The contents introduction*
+ The line control x1 (Remote)
+ The ear fill x1 (Ear phones)

*- Usage attention*
+ Please don't place the product damp in the heat or the postition that sunlight Directly project light upon.
+ Can't put in water.
+ The object heat puts the place.
+ Throw , away fall the body freely, bumping the shot severly also will result in injure to this article.
+ Can't let foriegn body enter carry the sub-exportation.
 Don't wipe by hand, apply dry soft of cloth clean off.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 1, 2007)

How can you tell what mobo model the PSP has?
There is a barcode at the base of the PSP with numbers.
The end says PSP 1002
Can't see any numbers or letters on the inside of the UMD tray


----------



## Darknova (Nov 1, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> How can you tell what mobo model the PSP has?
> There is a barcode at the base of the PSP with numbers.
> The end says PSP 1002
> Can't see any numbers or letters on the inside of the UMD tray



Open the UMD tray, and if you look at the top left corner there should be some number or letters, now look them up on google and it should tell you what mobo you have. If there are none then you have one of the original mobos which has the 1.5 bootstrap and is capable of all homebrew and downgrading it 1.5


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 1, 2007)

*How to find out what PSP motherboard you have.*



Darknova said:


> Open the UMD tray, and if you look at the top left corner there should be some number or letters, now look them up on google and it should tell you what mobo you have. If there are none then you have one of the original mobos which has the 1.5 bootstrap and is capable of all homebrew and downgrading it 1.5



I could barely see the numbers.

Found a site to tell me what mobo I have.
http://psp.about.com/od/homebrew/ig/TA-082-Motherboard-Tutorial/TA-082-code-photo.htm

Turns out to be a mobo I can modchip.
The numbers are slightly hidden IC6001 = TA-081 motherboard.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 1, 2007)

Updated my firmware. From 3.40 OE to 3.71 M33-2. Its a nice peice of system software, I really like it.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 1, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I could barely see the numbers.
> 
> Found a site to tell me what mobo I have.
> http://psp.about.com/od/homebrew/ig/TA-082-Motherboard-Tutorial/TA-082-code-photo.htm
> ...



Wow, I didn't know about the left-side numbers. I have a TA-081


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 1, 2007)

new faceplate, w00t!


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 2, 2007)

*Avoid Talismoon-Evolve faceplates.*

If anyone sees these aftermarket faceplates around, don't get them.
They are of very poor quality.
Soft easily scratchable plastic, provided cleaning cloth scratches faceplate, when fixed to the PSP, the plastic holds down the L1, R1 buttons until the face plate has been filed down 2-3mm, other buttons feel like they are nearly pressed down, provided buttons jam against the faceplate.

Furry talismoon faceplate versions always get fur under the faceplate no matter what you do to avoid it.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 2, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> If anyone sees these aftermarket faceplates around, don't get them.
> They are of very poor quality.
> Soft easily scratchable plastic, provided cleaning cloth scratches faceplate, when fixed to the PSP, the plastic holds down the L1, R1 buttons until the face plate has been filed down 2-3mm, other buttons feel like they are nearly pressed down, provided buttons jam against the faceplate.
> 
> Furry talismoon faceplate versions always get fur under the faceplate no matter what you do to avoid it.



mine's a dgx pro camy 
very high quality in my opinion.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 2, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> mine's a dgx pro camy
> very high quality in my opinion.



Ohh camo faceplate?
I've been looking for a good camo faceplate.
The faceplates availabe over here are all chrome, gold, or ugly fluro colours.
Do you have a pic or link of your faceplate?

Edit:-
Nevermind found a pic of the DGX/CAMY faceplates at www.decalgirl.com
Damn it, thought you ment camoflage.
Best quality I can get is the geuine PSP or the XCM faceplates.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 2, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Ohh camo faceplate?
> I've been looking for a good camo faceplate.
> The faceplates availabe over here are all chrome, gold, or ugly fluro colours.
> Do you have a pic or link of your new faceplate?
> ...



no, not camO, camY. it's a brand.
this is the one i got. at $9.99, you can't go wrong  it comes with matching buttons, a screwdriver, and a screen protector.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 2, 2007)

Did you manage to keep little specks of dust from being stuck under the screen?
I had to use a vacum cleaner near the PSP with a glasses cloth to get mine virtually dust speck free.

My genuine PSP faceplate came with one of those Hori screen protectors but the instructions were all in Japanese and I ruined it.
Told me to pull off one strip before applying which I did and placed it one the screen.
Pulled of the second film strip as told which happened to be the sticky side and hello the screen protector fell off and landed on the dirty floor!


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 2, 2007)

yea, i used compressed air to get rid of those specks.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 2, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> If anyone sees these aftermarket faceplates around, don't get them.
> They are of very poor quality.
> Soft easily scratchable plastic, provided cleaning cloth scratches faceplate, when fixed to the PSP, the plastic holds down the L1, R1 buttons until the face plate has been filed down 2-3mm, other buttons feel like they are nearly pressed down, provided buttons jam against the faceplate.
> 
> Furry talismoon faceplate versions always get fur under the faceplate no matter what you do to avoid it.



There is only one place I'd get them...and I've lost the link lol. But I agree about all the others, they are crap.


----------



## TSX420J (Nov 4, 2007)

*PSP Slim & Lite Question*

To downgrade a PSP lite, can I use the same pandora's battery and magic stick that I used to do my Phat? I bought a slim and am having trouble downgrading it. I DL'd pandora's GUI and followed the steps but have no idea why it wont do it. I used the PSP phat pandora's battery and reformatted the memstick to make the magic stick for a slim, but no luck.. Can anyone direct me to detailed info on doing this because I am not too sure if I have to create a new pandora's battery for the slim.. Also I do not understand how can I downgrade to m33 3.52 if it uses a 1.5 kernel but the lite supposedly does not accept a 1.0 or 1.5 kernel (or something like that).. Sorry for the noobish question but I am a little confused..


----------



## Darknova (Nov 4, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> To downgrade a PSP lite, can I use the same pandora's battery and magic stick that I used to do my Phat? I bought a slim and am having trouble downgrading it. I DL'd pandora's GUI and followed the steps but have no idea why it wont do it. I used the PSP phat pandora's battery and reformatted the memstick to make the magic stick for a slim, but no luck.. Can anyone direct me to detailed info on doing this because I am not too sure if I have to create a new pandora's battery for the slim.. Also I do not understand how can I downgrade to m33 3.52 if it uses a 1.5 kernel but the lite supposedly does not accept a 1.0 or 1.5 kernel (or something like that).. Sorry for the noobish question but I am a little confused..



The lite doesn't have the 1.5 bootstrap so no. No way at all. You have to make do with the M33 custom firmwares, which are mountains better anyway 

There is a special M33 firmware made especially for the Slim without the 1.5 kernel 

Just check out www.psp-hacks.com


----------



## TSX420J (Nov 4, 2007)

Darknova said:


> The lite doesn't have the 1.5 bootstrap so no. No way at all. You have to make do with the M33 custom firmwares, which are mountains better anyway
> 
> There is a special M33 firmware made especially for the Slim without the 1.5 kernel
> 
> Just check out www.psp-hacks.com




Thanks Darknova I appreciate it. I'll keep searching on psp-hacks but so far I have had no luck.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.psp-hacks.com/file/1253

That's 3.6 M33 for the Slim.


----------



## TSX420J (Nov 4, 2007)

Darknova said:


> http://www.psp-hacks.com/file/1253
> 
> That's 3.6 M33 for the Slim.



Thanks..


----------



## TSX420J (Nov 5, 2007)

So I tried this method but no luck... 

Process #1 (Creating A Magic Memory Stick)
-------------------------------------------
1)Turn on the psp
2)Format the memory stick
3)Go into USB mode
4)Next, go here: File Details-TOTALNewbi-easyInstaller-PSP-Tools-Utilities-(on-PC) -
5)At the bottom, select download (the dowload is 135MB so be patient)
6)Extract the application to your desktop
7)Run "Start.exe"
8)Follow the instructions until you get into the installation screen
9)When there, you can select to install the universal unbricker (do this one!!!)
10)After it is done, your going to need to get 2 files. 1)registry 2)kd (i have a download link at the bottom for people without this) i didnt see a link for this files but they come included in the TOTALNewbi-easyInstaller-PSP-Tools-Utilities
11)Put both (kd & registry) on the root of your memery stick
12)Disconnect your psp and turn it off

Running pandora's battery:
--------------------------

(to do this, start the psp with both the ceated memory card and the softmodded battery. You may or may not see anything. But the MS LED and the wifi LED should glow for a second. If it does, just press X and let that run for about 5 minutes. if it doesnt, try re-creating the memory stick)
OK, your psp should turn itself off in the end. all you have to do is remove the battery and the memory stick. and then plug in the charger. Next, turn on the psp and you should have 3.71 M33 or 3.71 M33-2!!!!!

...........................................................................................................................

Dont know why it doesnt work but I got no flashing light for memstick.. I have a pandoras battery but it is not soft modded it is programed.. Could that be why I am having so much trouble? I have been trying every different method and no luck..


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 5, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> So I tried this method but no luck...
> 
> Process #1 (Creating A Magic Memory Stick)
> -------------------------------------------
> ...



did you run it on a slim or an original psp?


----------



## TSX420J (Nov 5, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> did you run it on a slim or an original psp?



On both.. Why?


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 5, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> On both.. Why?



as far as i know, pandora's battery doesn't work on slim.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 5, 2007)

PSP (normal edition) Black, 3.51 M33 S-7 (I believe S-7) Running a hella large amount of games. Last game completed: Jackass. In around 1 and a half hours). Multiple 4GB Memory Sticks (around 4 or 5), 1x 2GB Stick & 1x 1GB Stick.

UMD Discs: Demo Disc xD, Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops.

That's what I have right now.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 5, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> as far as i know, pandora's battery doesn't work on slim.



It doesn't.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 7, 2007)

*Griffin iTrip for PSP*

Just bought one of these.






As you can see I have circled the jack to point out what has already broke on it.
The plastic surrounding it is only supported on one side so if you accidently pull out the power connector on the right then the headphone jack, it has a higher tendency to break as there is not much give in it.

Good fun if your'e over at a mates listening to music then quietly plug in the iTrip and start playing tekken through thier stereo.


----------



## bassmasta (Dec 7, 2007)

>.> just updated to 3.71 m33 today, and liked the ability to set cpu speed.  I was just wondering, however, what speeds were safe for the psp?  I had it at 333, and some smells were starting up, so I am a little concerned.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 7, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> >.> just updated to 3.71 m33 today, and liked the ability to set cpu speed.  I was just wondering, however, what speeds were safe for the psp?  I had it at 333, and some smells were starting up, so I am a little concerned.



333Mhz is the native speed of the PSP's CPU so it's entirely safe. It's just that it eats battery!

I would be very concerned about those smells...


----------



## TSX420J (Dec 14, 2007)

Has anyone upgraded to 3.71 m33-4

http://www.psp-hacks.com/2007/12/12/371-m33-4-released-w-multi-disc-supported-popsloader/

I want to do it but I don't know if it will fix the 
system shutting down after coming out of 
sleep mode when running 1.5 kernel homebrews. 


I tried the 1.5 kernel update 2 
but had no luck..


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 16, 2007)

PSP: Fat (non slim & lite)

Memory Stick: 4GB Sony

Firmware: 3.71 m33-2

Mobo: original Jap model

Mods: None

Homebrew Apps: 

Color: Black

Games: Every game from the letter A-T


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jan 30, 2008)

PSP: Fat 

Memory Stick: 2GB Sony (fake) XD

Firmware: 3.71 m33-4

Mobo: TA-081

Mods: white analogue nub, custom theme

Homebrew Apps: DosBOX, ScummVM

Color: Black

Games: 
Final Fantasy 8 NTSC (using SLPS-02180 and not a single crash, 13hours in end of disc 2), 
Final Fantasy 9 NTSC (perfectly stable)
Final Fantasy Tactics remake (gosh darn you get way more battery life when running from MC instead of the UMD :O) 
Oddworld Abe's Oddysee (just fantastic XD)
Crash Bandicoot 1 PAL (if you edit your .iso you can remove a massive file of random junk to get the entire game down to 172MB! without losing anything!)


----------



## TSX420J (Feb 26, 2008)

welcome to the club people.. 
Sorry for the late reply, I just work so much more now and haven't had time to post.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2008)

Newbie checking in 

PSP: Original Fat

Memory Stick: 4GB Sandisk 

Firmware: 3.71 m33-2

Mobo: TA-82

Mods: None

Homebrew Apps: None at the moment

Emu's: None at the moment

Color: Black

Games: Untold Legends, Tekken Dark Resurrection, Medal of Honor, Killzone, FFI, FFII, FF Tactics WotL

Accessories: Logitech Clear PSP Case , Sony PSP Manager Software.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 21, 2008)

Uhm a little update on mine. 

PSP:                               1st Edition Black PSP
Memory Stick:                  4GB SanDisk
Firmware:                        3.90 m33
Mods:                             PSP Skin
HomeBrew:                      Genesis Loader
Games
Wipeout Pulse, Wipeout Pure, Ridge Racer, WRC, Gradius Collection, Field Commander, Guilty Gear, Mortal Kombat, Tekken, Untold Legends, Dungeon Siege, Jeanne D'arc, Valkyrie Profile, Final Fantasy Tactics, Dungeon Explorer, Sonic Rivals, Worms Open Warfare 1 + 2, Lemmings, Lumines 1 + 2, Bubble Bobble, Patapon, Killzone, God Of War, Tomb Raider Legend, Bleach Heat of the Soul 4 (Japanese), Naruto Ultimate Ninja.

What can i do.........i work at a Game store so it is hard to not buy the games.


----------



## Shizelbs (Apr 15, 2008)

Just got one.

PSP Slim
I think version 3.50 for firmware
Games - Hot Brain, The Sims 2, Patapon, Puzzle Quest, Street Fighter Alpha 3


----------



## reym (May 26, 2008)

Reym cheking into PSP clubhouse:

PSP: PSP slim and lite

Memory Stick: 4GB sanddisk

Firmware: 3.95

Mobo: none

Mods: None

Homebrew Apps: Flight simulater (works exactly like in the PC)

Emu': None

Color: Purple violet (looks more like ceramic white)

Games: Flight simulater, burnout dominater, hot wheels, dragon ball z

Accessories: huwei PSP case


----------



## Widjaja (May 26, 2008)

Welcome reym.


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 27, 2008)

New PSP:

PSP Slim (black): 
FW: 3.93 M33
Memory Stick: 4Gb + 2Gb (Switch)
Mobo: Not sure
Mods: PSP Skin from Decalgirld.com
HomeBrew: Genesis Loader, Snes Loader
Games: Too many to list. I have about 40GB of Games collected from online and 24 Games Originally owned.


----------



## Skrabrug (Jun 3, 2008)

ehhh 

PSP 1: Fat 
PSP 2: Slim & lite

Memory Stick 1: 4GB Sony Magicgate
Memory Stick 2: 1GB Sony Magicgate

Firmware 1: 3.11
Firmware 2: 3.80

Mobo 1:TA-082
Mobo 2: unknown

Mods: None

Homebrew Apps: None

Emu's: None

Colour 1: Black
Colour 2: Silver

Games: Armored Core Formula Front Extreme Battle, Ghsot in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex, God of War: Chains of Olympus, WTF: Work Time Fun, Renggoku: The Tower of Purgatory, Popolocrois, LocoRoco, Ape Escape on the loose, Avatar: the legend of aang (gift)

Accessories: USB charger, Car charger, one black case, one camo carry case, spare disc cases, microfiber cloth, ehhh normal USB cable, and waiting for a PSP camera to arrive in the mail.

edit: oh and i forgot i have PSPlink USB wifi transmitter


----------



## tipster360 (Jun 10, 2008)

PSP: Fat

Memory Stick: 4GB Sony Pro Duo

Firmware: 3.93 m33-3

Mods: custom firmware

Homebrew Apps: so many i have lost count

Emu's: ps1, n64 gba, ds

Color: Black

Games: almost everyone out to date (downloaded them all)

Accessories: Logitech PSP Case , Pandora's Battery & Magic Stick, speakers that charge psp at same time


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 20, 2008)

PSP2000 (Moded) - Custom Firmware 3.95 M33 Gen-2, 4GB Sandisk Memory Stick, Sticker+Screen Protection. 











PSP1000 (T-79 Motherboard) - Custom Firmware 3.95M33 Gen-2, 4GB Sandisk Memory Stick, Sticker+Screen Protection. 










PSP Games


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for joining people... 

I've been really busy lately and have not had time to do anything but work and sleep. 

I'd like to list everyone's name to see how many members we have so far.
I'll be the first and everyone else can copy, paste and add their 
name to the list.    

Thanks to all that have joined.


1.TSX420J
2.
3.
4.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey has anyone here experimented with DOS Box for the PSP? If so does anyone know how to mount the root location of the PSP (Typically Ms0 as a C:\ Drive??


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 12, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey has anyone here experimented with DOS Box for the PSP? If so does anyone know how to mount the root location of the PSP (Typically Ms0 as a C:\ Drive??



I heard that it is a little unstable but since i havent tested it myself i cant really vouch on that one.


----------



## ryand (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey I have a question about PSP multiplayer. Lets say two people have a PSP and are in a place that has a wireless network. Do they both need copies of the same game to play it together or will just one copy suffice like with DS multiplayer?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 12, 2008)

ryand said:


> Hey I have a question about PSP multiplayer. Lets say two people have a PSP and are in a place that has a wireless network. Do they both need copies of the same game to play it together or will just one copy suffice like with DS multiplayer?



it depends on the game. some games have "game sharing," which allows one player to have the disc and the other person to download the necessary files from that person.


----------



## Shizelbs (Sep 11, 2008)

Just got my PS3.  Boy was I pissed to learn that Sony never developed the BluRay to PSP copy feature.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Sep 28, 2008)

PSP: Fat (non slim & lite)

Memory Stick: 1GB ScanDisk

Firmware: I cant update lol.... so 3.95

Mobo: Eh?

Mods: None

Homebrew Apps: Non

Emu's: What?

Color: Black

Games: RainbowSix Vegas, The Sims2, RUSH, Need For Speed Most Wanted 5-1-0, and some other

Accessories: This random mega pack... Clear Plastic Hard Case


lol


----------



## blTb (Sep 29, 2008)

Got one here for $20 
Bought a new MoBo, but the old one is kinda alive(i'm still fighting for its life) 

PSP: Fat w/o UMD drive(waiting for new housing)
Memory Stick: 2GB Sony(it was found in my garage)
Firmware: 4.01 M33-2
Mobo: TA-079
Mods: Hybrid battery(Pandora w/ switch), no UMD and broken door 
Homebrew Apps: none yet 
Emu's: None
Color: Black
Games: GOW:COO
Accessories: Two hands, soldering iron, 2 screwdrivers


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 16, 2009)

i updated my original post in hopes that this thread will be revived...
post stuff, people!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Feb 25, 2009)

Have 4 PSP now.

1xPSP1000 Black modded with 8GB memory Stick (Sandisk Ultra 2)
1xPSP2000 Black modded + stickers with 16GB Memory stick
1xPSP2000 Red (God of War) modded with 8GB memory Stick (Sandisk Ultra 2)
1xPSP2000 Daxter version not modded with 4GB memory Stick (Sandisk) 

As for Games i have quite a lot. Currently owning about 50 titles original UMD's


----------

